# Fall Protection



## Dave @ ZBC (Sep 24, 2015)

Has anyone checked out the cover of JLC this month. Issue headlines Fall Protection and has a guy on the cover walking joists in Tennis Shoes that are NOT TIED.....unbelievable....


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

I get JLC too and I hadn't noticed that his shoes were untied. Not really what I would call a rugged outfit for carpentry, in the first place. Contrast that picture with the one of Tim Uhler on page 82 - the one says safety, the other is says whatever.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Dave @ ZBC said:


> Has anyone checked out the cover of JLC this month. Issue headlines Fall Protection and has a guy on the cover walking joists in Tennis Shoes that are NOT TIED.....unbelievable....


First thing I noticed. Thought about writing them but I'm too lazy.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

aptpupil said:


> First thing I noticed. Thought about writing them but I'm too lazy.



Probly even too lazy to tie your shoes.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Jason Laws said:


> I get JLC too and I hadn't noticed that his shoes were untied. Not really what I would call a rugged outfit for carpentry, in the first place. Contrast that picture with the one of Tim Uhler on page 82 - the one says safety, the other is says whatever.


I just got my mag and hadn't noticed that. Too funny


----------

